# trouble opening incredimail attachments



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

A week ago, I told this board that I was unable to open certain e-mail attachments. I have since found some helpful souls to whom I forwarded one of those, and they were able to read it. It turns out that the sender uses Incredimail, Mime version 1. Also, it appears that the sender sends it in regular text and it is Incredimail that converts it into an attachment. 
But I myself still can't open those attachments and since I get them every once in a while, I would really like to find a way.
I have Windows98, Netscape 4.7 and my server is 1stconnect. I talked to 1stconnect technical support who knew nothing about Incredimail, but helped me try to open it through the Outlook browser - to no avail. I also repeatedly e-mailed [email protected]; every time they come back with the identical form letter saying that they are very busy.
What can I do?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Have you downloaded and installed the latest version of Incredimail, you can get it at: http://superfiles.com/downloads/mailclient.shtml

------------------
Dan-O - MSCE


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

I just downloaded and installed the whole Incredimail works, restarted my computer - and it STILL does not work.
During the download, I did notice that it gave my post office as Outlook Express 5 and 1stconnect, and it did not give me the choice to correct that. If that means that I can only read it going through Outlook Express, how do I do that since I normally use Netscape? I do have Outlook Express in my computer but never use it.
Thanks.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

I think you have to use Incredimail to read them. I don't use Netscape so I am not sure.

------------------
Dan-O - MSCE


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

All my incoming mail goes through Netscape - how can I read an attachment through some other browser or program?


----------

